# Breakin' down and...



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Tried out the new mandrel and... well, I'm taking a pen turning class Thursday evening at Woodcraft 290. Maybe next week I'll turn some pictures. Hey how do I upload pictures? No luck with that either.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Use your photo software to resize the image, I use 640x480 to post. If you don't have the software you can download irfanview for free http://www.irfanview.com/

After you get the image the correct size, start a thread like normal, then scroll down until you see "Manage attachments" click it and a popup will open, just upload your image from your desktop, once finished click close, then submit your post.

Sounds like a lot of work but it's very fast once you learn


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looking foward to some pictures.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Woodcraft 290 is close to my neck of the woods. If ya live in/around west houston, my invite to drop by and play still stands..:wink: 

Class is still prolly the way to go...

jim


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, I have some software. I used to own a web developement company, so I am not really a novice. This is just not a very user freindly way to post pics.


Thanks for the offer, Tortuga. I am at 290 and Jones.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bearhide...just for practice, try cutting some blanks out of scrap wood. Drill the hole with a bit the size of the mandrel (not the tube size). Mount them on the mandrel and practice with these instead of high dollar blanks. Post some pictures when you have time. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Bearhide...just for practice, try cutting some blanks out of scrap wood. Drill the hole with a bit the size of the mandrel (not the tube size). Mount them on the mandrel and practice with these instead of high dollar blanks. Post some pictures when you have time. gb


OR..........you could turn a 2x4 until it's round


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"OR..........you could turn a 2x4 until it's round "_

Now, that's just too ding-dang funny there! I hope you saved the pictures of that 'first project!! gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> OR..........you could turn a 2x4 until it's round


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to trodery again.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*woodturning*

Anyone in my area i would love to learn to make pens,i live on Kluge rd off huffmeister and 290 i'll trade wood for lessons usted to live in mexico and brought back truck loads of cocobolo.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

trodery said:


> OR..........you could turn a 2x4 until it's round


Thought I would try that, so I went out to the garage and turned one of the 2x4's bout a hundret times. I never even rounded an edge. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Thought I would try that, so I went out to the garage and turned one of the 2x4's bout a hundret times. I never even rounded an edge. What am I doing wrong?


You were using the wrong tool for the job.:rotfl:


----------

